# Japan-Nippon-日本and life



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Nakatsugawa to Nagiso town(14)*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Nakatsugawa to Nagiso town(15)*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Nakatsugawa to Nagiso town(16)*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Nakatsugawa to Nagiso town(last)*



































































































































































http://karukantimes.com/archives/51436332.html


----------



## Rooneyhan (Jun 12, 2013)

Love the Japanese. Thanks for useful and interesting pics.
___________________
turnkey design business


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful Japanese countrysides!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Mount Bukō* *Chichibu, Saitama*




























it is getting uglier...
The mointain's name is Buko-zan.
It is a limestone mountain, so Chichibu cement company has been mining limestone.
You can see their factory in the photo and top of mountain shape has been changed.











http://blog-imgs-24.fc2.com/j/o/n/jonikura/IMGP1581And7more_fused_1024.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/harukamichi/imgs/2/7/27edf466.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/harukamichi/imgs/c/3/c3d873be.jpg
























































http://www14.plala.or.jp/shibazakura/bukouzan.html


----------



## seabeeman (May 8, 2012)

Tour to Inuyama



Waiting for our boat



Our boat


Aboard!


The boat man telling us stories about Inuyama and the Kiso river, Japan's Rhine.


----------



## seabeeman (May 8, 2012)

Steps to Inuyama Castle, Japan's oldest castle.


Inuyama Castle


----------



## seabeeman (May 8, 2012)

Main entrance


Views from the top


----------



## seabeeman (May 8, 2012)

The boatman singing us a folk song.


----------



## seabeeman (May 8, 2012)

Majestic Fuji-san.


Taken from the old city of Kamakura.


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Matsumoto Castle, Nagano Prefecture, Japan


A Walk Around Matsumoto Castle by lestaylorphoto, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Silver Pavilion, Kyoto, Japan


Kyoto: Ginkakuji (銀閣寺, Silver Pavilion) (HDRx3) by banzainetsurfer, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Kumamoto Castle, Chūō-ku, Kumamoto in Kumamoto Prefecture


The Wild Blue Yonder and Wonder of Kumamoto Castle by Rekishi no Tabi, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Hiroshima Castle by banzainetsurfer, on Flickr


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

wonderfull!!!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

tunggp said:


> Matsumoto Castle, Nagano Prefecture, Japan
> 
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2848/9063129061_64e04b1bfd_b.jpg


:cheers: Beautiful!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

push cc to translate in english


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Countryside*


Soba restaurant next to a waterfall in the Japanese countryside by alexkane, on Flickr


Japanese Countryside by Debs (ò‿ó)♪, on Flickr


Nara Countryside 24 by David OMalley, on Flickr


Nara Countryside 25 by David OMalley, on Flickr


Nara Countryside 15 by David OMalley, on Flickr


Nara Countryside 28 by David OMalley, on Flickr


Nara Countryside 10 by David OMalley, on Flickr


Nara Countryside 18 by David OMalley, on Flickr


mattomatto with D300s in Wakayama countryside, Japan by yorkshire stacked, on Flickr


A Countryside Jinja in Japan. by Mishio, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Furoshiki: old traditional eco bag


















http://cache5.amanaimages.com/cen3tzG4fTr7Gtw1PoeRer/02336001230.jpg









http://www.kyo-wrap.com/images/furoshiki-some/flamingo_image01.jpg









http://365blog.jp/usr/kinaru/猫風呂敷001.JPG









http://www.kakefuda.co.jp/scenes/_photo/49.jpg



kakefuda furoshiki shop by nilton suenaga, on Flickr


Art Furoshiki 美　風呂敷 - 2 by erikomoket, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

a day in japan


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Tokyo has been chosen to host the 2020 Olympic Games, Congratulations!


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

The Olympic Games returns to Asia after 12 years (year of the mouse - like Beijing 2008)


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Tokyo Shinjuku robot restaurant^^


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

12112529


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Ōwakudani (means "Great Boiling Valley", 1044m)*
Location: Hakone Town, Kanagawa Pref


大涌谷 by hamapenguin, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Matsumoto Castle (National Treasure)*
Location: Josei 2 Chome, Matsumoto-shi, Nagano Prefecture


Matsumoto Castle (National Treasure) by hamapenguin, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Tenri city, Nara*--Japan's religious city？




天理市の謎〜 by feedbackward, on Flickr


天理市の謎〜 by feedbackward, on Flickr









http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/33/b9/01872d85f325c7704b9d6c421635ce08.jpg









http://livedoor.4.blogimg.jp/rbkyn844/imgs/9/7/9738c8c3.jpg


天理市 by cyesuta, on Flickr


天理市の謎〜 by feedbackward, on Flickr









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...01s3200.jpg/1280px-Tenri_sanko-kan01s3200.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3546/3343101813_10e3558a48_o.jpg


他似乎在傳教 天理教 by OVAL BOY, on Flickr









http://www.bell.jp/pancho/k_diary-6/images/image-6/0419-03.jpg









http://www.bell.jp/pancho/k_diary-6/images/image-6/0419-25.jpg









http://www.bell.jp/pancho/k_diary-6/images/image-6/0419-24.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/201004/05/35/c0215635_2254331.jpg


Iwakura Farm House and Persimmon Tree Fall 1982 by imjackhandy, on Flickr









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1379396574.jpg









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1379396603.jpg

70082105


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Shimabara, Nagasaki*


















http://www.nagasaki-tabinet.com/db_img/cl_img/955/548.jpg









http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/vBe0b5QYDjo/maxresdefault.jpg









http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/50647566.jpg









http://img.4travel.jp/img/tcs/t/tips/pict/src/104/340/src_10434042.jpg


















http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3294/2467831318_abfb023869_b.jpg




Shimabara Fire Fighting Water Well by Rekishi no Tabi, on Flickr


Shimabara by piccator, on Flickr










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2323/2467819146_bd853cd730_b.jpg









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1379910993.jpg


Pretty fish in Shimabara by Edica-sensei, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Shimabara*











Minami-shimabara








http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1379914993.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

[dailymotion]xotwi4_japanology-109-nishikigoi_lifestyle[/dailymotion]


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Nagoya*


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Gion Corner Performent by X_Tan, on Flickr


Maiko performing at Gion Corner by X_Tan, on Flickr


Traditional Japaneses Wedding  by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Soba*










soba stand in station










cheap soba noodle in station





soba restaurant












how to eat


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Sapporo*


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Osake, Japan by X_Tan, on Flickr


Osaka, Japan by X_Tan, on Flickr


Osaka, Japan by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Kyoto, Japan by X_Tan, on Flickr


Osaka, Japan by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Double post, can't delete :-(


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Yokohama by Night*











@Huy Tonthat











@Huy Tonthat


*Golden pavilion *










@Huy Tonthat


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Mount Fuji with Pink Flowers











@Kenji Yamamura

Organic building Osaka ,Japan










@Ryusuke Komori


Osaka











@Huy Tonthat 2


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Modernity


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

HARUMI BOAT TERMINAL, TOKYO, JAPAN











@Dr. Akira TAKAUE











@Mitsuru Moriguchi










@Teruo Araya


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Japan, Hokkaido


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Umeda SKY BUILDING, Osaka


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Kendama*






Kendama USA Japan Tour - The Bonus Footage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqytMbbKviI


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Gujo-hachiman city, Gifu*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

castermaild55 said:


> Kendama USA Japan Tour - The Bonus Footage
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqytMbbKviI



^^

Nice Video! thx 4 sharing. 

Japan is cool as always! :cheers:


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Mino city, Gifu*


















http://denken3.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/a_6_6_okumino_l.jpg









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1385045504.jpg









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1385046062.jpg









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1385045894.jpg









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1385046459.jpg









http://www.inakajin.or.jp/sosui/event/images/1102gallery/p16.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

ruin of Takeda castle, Hyogo









http://www.rekishijin.jp/wp-content/uploads/unkai.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Tenkawa village and Mt. omina, Nara*
one of power spots in japan












> Mount Ōmine (大峰山 Ōmine-san?), is a sacred mountain in Nara, Japan, famous for its three tests of courage.
> Officially known as Mount Sanjō (山上ヶ岳 Sanjō-ga-take?), it is more popularly known as Mount Ōmine due to its prominence in the Ōmine mountain range. It is located in Yoshino-Kumano National Park in the Kansai region, Honshū, Japan.
> The temple Ōminesanji, located at the top of the mountain, is the headquarters of the Shugendō sect of Japanese Buddhism and the entire mountain is part of a pilgrimage and training ground for the yamabushi.











http://sun-surfer.com/photos/2013/02/Namego-Valley-Tenkawa-Mountain-Japan.jpg









http://userdisk.webry.biglobe.ne.jp/021/366/60/N000/000/003/134543124664313228716_P8190010.JPG









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5481/9173977297_7b87a31b66_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3709/9176186686_dd67a4a154_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2849/9176181368_73571437a6_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2609/4083862993_01b323ce81_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2702/4107937055_d7523f46c7_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2510/4091902053_f7806d2d1d_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3829/9173979957_20dfe7eeb5_b.jpg









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/32/45342976_bd006b6300_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8283/7837776268_530fa8d9c7_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8449/8036077998_9c26d639e8_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8036/8036077425_4182253ef9_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8172/8036078276_0e6cffcd78_b.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Kishiwada city, Osaka*









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kishiwada,_Osaka


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*capture the flag!*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8047/8081815364_4c67c6912a_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3759/10485345754_bc70a0fff2_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5253/5461098268_36e05fe263_b.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*townscape from anime*












































































































































































































































http://karukantimes.com/archives/51483803.html


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7142/6725536507_8010283c81_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7148/6725537567_3a19377b62_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7143/6725535129_b9f8a4f1df_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7031/6725534583_12fc330edb_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7149/6725521897_4941d75577_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7159/6725516889_80a950e461_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7142/6725515669_8a23466b27_b.jpg


















http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/gurigurimawasu/imgs/3/e/3e8dbcbf.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/gurigurimawasu/imgs/6/3/63f4950f.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/gurigurimawasu/imgs/c/5/c517e44e.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/gurigurimawasu/imgs/3/a/3ac4178d.jpg










http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/gurigurimawasu/imgs/e/5/e54fa25e.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/gurigurimawasu/imgs/0/3/0326c777.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/gurigurimawasu/imgs/9/4/94b6b934.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/gurigurimawasu/imgs/d/3/d3752dc5.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/gurigurimawasu/imgs/6/d/6d5aed79.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/gurigurimawasu/imgs/b/8/b83158b4.jpg

http://nenbutsushu.or.jp/eng/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111049389&postcount=94


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Osaka walking


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Tokoname, Aichi*











> Tokoname has been associated with ceramics production since at least the Heian period,
> and Tokoname-yaki works from this period have been found from Aomori Prefecture in the north of Japan to Kagoshima prefecture in the south.
> By the Kamakura period, over 3000 kilns were active. During the Sengoku period, the area came under the control of the Isshiki clan,
> and later came under the rule of Oda Nobunaga and Toyotomi Hideyoshi.
> ...


old Tokoname











http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6112/6356697937_b249d6b0ba_b.jpg

























http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5463/9583404274_6cdb666b64_b.jpg















http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6105/6356691345_5188312f4d_b.jpg











http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2829/9583406012_0ee6e138f0_b.jpg







































http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/e_pl227/imgs/e/6/e6937a33.jpg


[dailymotion]xqn8bg_japanology-121-japanophiles-dorothy-feibleman_people[/dailymotion]


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www41.tok2.com/home/capino/mori/mori08/08_08_10kohun/image/k17b.jpg










http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1394865532.jpg


















http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4036/4212916010_e6a00cbaa0_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2734/4212875598_744a1d1f0c_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4012/4629589052_70bd56843a_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7363/13007031285_316993ae8e_b.jpg






































http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/KDu6iOEqVMA/maxresdefault.jpg









http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/ut6Pcqnl2wk/maxresdefault.jpg




























http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3703/11219847634_847d0ec5af_b.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Kanazawa, Ishikawa*(1)


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*kanazawa(2)*

























http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5096/5557499901_3ff52055e9_b.jpg
























http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/chirauradayori/imgs/2/1/2147a872.jpg









http://www.ria.co.jp/images/city/18_8.jpg?20140217034508


















http://izuminodemachi.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/img_3189.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Echizen Town, Fukui*










Echizen Town's traditional houses





















http://www.pref.fukui.lg.jp/doc/suisan/gyokou/0104etizentyou_d/img/007.jpg









http://www.pref.fukui.lg.jp/doc/suisan/gyokou/0104etizentyou_d/img/001.jpg











http://www.fukuiken-kenchikushikai.or.jp/img/concours_sakaifumiko_on.jpg











http://www.fukuiken-kenchikushikai.or.jp/img/concours_yamada-s_on.jpg









http://www.fukuiken-kenchikushikai.or.jp/img/concours_hashimoto_on.jpg









http://www.fukuiken-kenchikushikai.or.jp/img/concours3nd_kotuji02.jpg










http://www.fukuiken-kenchikushikai.or.jp/img/concours2nd_shimizu_b.jpg









http://e-uchiya.jp/CMSF/uploads/IMGP1111.jpg









http://www.housenary.com/53/img/katukitei-gaikan12.jpg











http://info.pref.fukui.jp/eizen/historic/database/21etizentyou/21toppic.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Manga cafe

you do not need to stay at a hotel?


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/amelina-katerina2011/view/1158733/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/amelina-katerina2011/view/1158734/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/amelina-katerina2011/view/1158735/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/amelina-katerina2011/view/1158736/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

castermaild55 said:


> *Echizen Town, Fukui*
> Echizen Town's traditional houses
> http://www.pref.fukui.lg.jp/doc/suisan/gyokou/0104etizentyou_d/img/007.jpg
> http://www.pref.fukui.lg.jp/doc/suisan/gyokou/0104etizentyou_d/img/001.jpg
> ...


^^ Looking at your picture I see a completely different culture and way of life. Interesting and beautiful images for a lot of things to learn. Many thanks for the pictures kay:  Greetings from Croatia


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/amelina-katerina2011/view/1160690/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/amelina-katerina2011/view/1160690/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/amelina-katerina2011/view/1160688/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/amelina-katerina2011/view/1160687/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/amelina-katerina2011/view/1160686/


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Home--Zashiki Warashi


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtwFvX6eyDM
4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G51wR18ZYh0
5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMqMFaLeBRY


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.peak-experience-japan.com/tourimages/e201b2dbbd814e3c9605948b550badf1.jpg

A Countryside Village by RomImage, on Flickr

Summery glacier by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr

Inspecting the edge of Fukiware Falls, Northern Gunma by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr

Countryside ---田舎--- by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr

Tropical lagoon kayaking in southern Japanese winter by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr

Seaside Houses by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr

Fishing Port by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr

The local station by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr

Complicated Japanese coastline, Amami Islands, Japan by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr

Classic Houses by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr

Farm village by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr

Typical small cove beach in Japan by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr

Big trees by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr

Okinawa coral island aerial, Kume Island, Japan by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr

Going for a snorkel in the calm clear sea after a typhoon, Tokashiki, Okinawa by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr

Morning in Asuka ---明日香の朝--- by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr

Lush and rugged landscape of a Japan Sea island, Okinoshima, Shimane by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr

Hilly ranch for Japanese Wagyu cows, Shimane, Okinoshima by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr

Fishing Port by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr

Japan 2009 — Japanese Railroads 119 by dugspr — Home for Good, on Flickr

Hirizo: The best snorkeling area around Tokyo by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr

This Is My Japan by TaishiMatsumoto, on Flickr

箱庭的田舎風景 2 by 青空bluesky, on Flickr

夏の匂い by 青空bluesky, on Flickr

神社のある風景 by dokubutu, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Mt. Iwakisan*



> Mount Iwaki (岩木山 Iwaki-san?) is a stratovolcano located in western Aomori Prefecture, Tohoku, Japan.
> It is also referred to as Tsugaru-Fuji from its shape.
> [1] the mountain is listed as one of the 100 Famous Japanese Mountains in a book composed in 1964 by mountaineer/author Kyūya Fukada.
> [2] The mountain and its surroundings are located within the borders of Tsugaru Quasi-National Park.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Iwaki

青森県で一番高い山　岩木山 by tap__, on Flickr

my favorite place by bostonbag, on Flickr

世界一の桜並木 by Rajeev's Red Carpet, on Flickr

岩木山紅葉始る。 by naGisA001, on Flickr

Around Hirosaki - Iwakiyama Shrine - 岩木山神社 by HirosakiPanda, on Flickr











Dormant volcano ... Mt Iwakisan 　岩木山 by erikomoket, on Flickr

Looking West. (Explored). © Glenn E Waters. Over 2,100 visits to this photo. Thank you. by Glenn Waters ぐれんin Japan., on Flickr












http://userdisk.webry.biglobe.ne.jp/019/722/67/N000/000/001/131767826388513217971_P1040234.jpg

http://ambition-photogallery.com/data/gallery/89/t1/8.jpg?1204594876









worship of Mt. Iwaki


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Kyoto Images, japanese umbrellas by Noel Morata, on Flickr

DSCF0484 by etsuko.nakamura, on Flickr

Tatami Room and Decorative Shoji by John Lander www.asiaimages.net, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bynhj/6430016577

_3156_prv.jpg by http://simonphoto.smugmug.com, on Flickr

Wedding ceremony at Meiji Shrine, Tokyo by Noel Morata, on Flickr

Ginkaku-ji temple by Noel Morata, on Flickr

The Bridge by Woodenship, on Flickr

一本桜 (The One Cherry Tree) by jasohill, on Flickr









http://hiyorimicom.c.blog.so-net.ne.../hiyorimicom/fuji20111214_0710-003f2.jpg?c=a1









https://www.flickr.com/photos/next-blessing/11494507106









http://userdisk.webry.biglobe.ne.jp...167107513114715_2012_1124_134254-PB244314.JPG









http://blogs.c.yimg.jp/res/blog-a6-e9/fmimaa/folder/453198/98/9924098/img_0









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kota-g/9524007704









http://blogs.c.yimg.jp/res/blog-9f-...01/folder/931661/34/20587834/img_4?1230961357









http://userdisk.webry.biglobe.ne.jp/002/239/59/89/081012_101839.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-yGmWgSIJKks/TqUVHg-NZYI/AAAAAAAAAU0/r6L85KbF7ho/s1600/RIMG0917.JPG

川崎_川崎大師 風鈴市 by diveworks, on Flickr

着物 Kimono by themonnie, on Flickr









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-RNi-PaUVCc8/Th_27YAZ8WI/AAAAAAAAAJo/cJT8MVh7mQc/s1600/sinsaku.jpg

Japanese folding fan shop （扇子屋） by MRSY, on Flickr

Imperial Requisition #1 - This Orb is now property of the Emperor by Stéfan, on Flickr









http://pge.blog.eonet.jp/default/P120024420100502095548625.jpg









http://blogs.c.yimg.jp/res/blog-e6-db/ho2730047/folder/1245965/06/21370506/img_0

妻籠の秋　autumn of Tsumago by "KIUKO", on Flickr









http://kanko.city.mimasaka.lg.jp/db_img/cl_img/109/main.JPG









http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/71/0e/eeb1d3f76a30a38252cea728864b261e.jpg









http://image.photohito.k-img.com/up...af9fb5/750d388281bff373122af650d9af9fb5_l.jpg

120729 新宿エイサー by T-Takahashi28, on Flickr

DSC_0307.jpg by Ariolia, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Imari city, Saga*









japanese pottery pilgrimage by tetsu-k., on Flickr

Takaosan Park Observatory by tomosang R32m, on Flickr

Takaosan Park Observatory by tomosang R32m, on Flickr

Okawachiyama (大川内山) by JouSiS, on Flickr

Okawachiyama (大川内山) by JouSiS, on Flickr



Okawachiyama (大川内山) by JouSiS, on Flickr

Okawachiyama (大川内山) by JouSiS, on Flickr

Okawachiyama (大川内山) by JouSiS, on Flickr

Okawachiyama (大川内山) by JouSiS, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8213625940









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8212540027









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8212532741









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8213622152









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8212538385









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8213627044









https://www.flickr.com/photos/admorley/8726080652









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8212533141









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8213620250









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8213593496

R0021913 by Naotaka Tamura, on Flickr

Okawachiyama by MShades, on Flickr

伊万里 by kiku_uchikoga, on Flickr

伊万里 by TAKECHISA, on Flickr

JR伊万里駅前 by tuchineko, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hrfm0818/13326614785









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8213627044









http://blogs.c.yimg.jp/res/blog-c9-7d/norio_y_0613/folder/1079319/37/31603037/img_0









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/tomimori/imgs/5/c/5c25e74f.JPG









http://www.mhs.co.jp/site/uploads/2011/11/c52e71f12d6cab697366a75b1c38a712.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/tomimori/imgs/6/c/6c91acd6.JPG


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Osaka castle


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Japanese goal


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

scaffolding man in Japan





























Jika-tabi ninja shoes
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jika-tabi






btw
Tidiest Roadworks are in Japan


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Solar town?








http://www.nedo.go.jp/content/100083382.jpg









http://img.47news.jp/PN/200909/PN2009090601000423.-.-.CI0003.jpg









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1401285052.jpg









http://www.smarthills.net/concept/img/con_fukan.jpg









http://www.city.sendai.jp/soumu/kouhou/shisei/sis1303/images/tokushu1_pic_01.jpg









http://www.sharp.co.jp/cms/sun/images/s1_town_image_01.jpg








Smart town in Fujisawa,kanagawa


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Japanese plasterer


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Japanese English teacher for Exam


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nankai railway cm... Wakayama prefecture


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

manholes of Ninja town


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Okunoshima Island ("Rabbit Island") * *Hiroshima*










Lighthouse of Okunoshima by blackcupidiii, on Flickr

Okunoshima View by seq, on Flickr

okunoshima poison gas factory by gloom_, on Flickr

IMG_0545 by hkjp, on Flickr

Vacation by 頂戴様。, on Flickr

IMG_0471 by hkjp, on Flickr

Okunoshima by KikiAndZoey, on Flickr


Rabbit to go and worship 2 by blackcupidiii, on Flickr













Okunoshima (Bunny Island), Hiroshima-ken by mmmfruit, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Nanjo city, Okinawa*










Kudakajima by tennryuu, on Flickr

Deserted tropical island fishing in Japan, Komaka Island of Okinawa by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr

Beautiful Southern Japanese coastline on New Years, Okinawa by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/earthhopper/2433350785

columnar [email protected] island,Okinawa,Japan by -sou-, on Flickr

Okutake Island entrance Okinawa by tch106501, on Flickr

おきなわワールド お土産を選ぶひとたち Nanjo-si, Okinawa by ymtrx79g ( Activity stop ), on Flickr

玉泉洞_2 by deep.deepblue, on Flickr

great view by the highway。2013 South Okinawa by iamlittle33, on Flickr

Okinawa's cape #2 by kikunomago, on Flickr

Nirai Kanai Bridge by RazorTM !SDPEsPMnww, on Flickr

Eri by soldave, on Flickr

東洋一洞 by Marco [email protected], on Flickr

南城奧武島周邊．這段路上風景很不錯 by [email protected], on Flickr

知念 シーサー Nanjo-si, Okinawa by ymtrx79g ( Activity stop ), on Flickr

糸数城跡　Itokazu castle by shig2006, on Flickr










*Sefa-utaki.....a holy place of Okinawan*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sefa-utaki


斎場御嶽 by kimama_labo, on Flickr

DSC04400 by Naotaka Tamura, on Flickr


DSC_8456 by [email protected], on Flickr

斎場御嶽 by jimy40_2008, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lor_raine/4092527703










Ancient Golden magatamas were discovered here. it means..............?

http://www.hatarakitai.net/kimutaka-world/pg239.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magatama


.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Adachi museum garden　Yasugi　city, Shimane*









足立美術館 Adachi Museum Garden by PoPBunka! 英会話 浜松市, on Flickr

adachi museum 足立美術館 by maisa8338, on Flickr

Japanese garden by * Yumi *, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wakarimasita/3775042852

足立美術館 白砂青松庭 by kagawa_ymg, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sakura_chihaya/4097473627

Untitled by particia, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Yosakoi*

YOSAKOI by ajpscs, on Flickr

YOSAKOI by ajpscs, on Flickr

Yosakoi Dance Festival Japan 2011. Over 3,000 visits to this photo. Thank you. by Glenn Waters ぐれんin Japan., on Flickr










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/81/231822174_24b99f361b_o.jpg

Yosakoi Dance Festival Japan. © Glenn E Waters . Over 2,000 visits to this image. Thank you. by Glenn Waters ぐれんin Japan., on Flickr

KYOTO SAKURA YOSAKOI Dance Festival by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr

Kochi Yosakoi Matsuri (高知よさこい祭り) by chee_hian, on Flickr

Yosakoi よさこい祭り by Sue Ann Simon, on Flickr

よさこい祭り - Yosakoi Matsuri 2013 by ta_do, on Flickr

Hajime for Super Yosakoi by mic00l, on Flickr

Harajuku Omotesando Genki Matsuri Super Yosakoi / 原宿表参道元氣祭スーパーよさこい [2013] by ©Guillaume.V, on Flickr

Yosakoi Matsuri by ta_do, on Flickr

Yosakoi: A Cast of Thousands by kiri-fuda, on Flickr

YOSAKOI　青森フェスティバル by 陸奥えび, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentalray314/10708770846

Dream Yosakoi in Odaiba, Tokyo by *Mario, on Flickr









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3558/3337755041_7d72edfd41_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3617/3332737115_89a3cb740d_b.jpg

よさこい祭り - Yosakoi Matsuri 2013 by ta_do, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

The festival of summer of Japan. by Hikesinatra aka creep, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/soshiro/6135458137









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentalray314/10708920013

Yosakoi Girl by Woodenship, on Flickr

よさこい by ajpscs, on Flickr


みちのくYOSAKOIまつり-36 by kanpo's Stroll diary, on Flickr

よさこい祭り - Yosakoi Matsuri 2013 by ta_do, on Flickr

Kanazawa Yosakoi Festival 2013 by stemarchini, on Flickr












https://www.flickr.com/photos/pcfannet/6089312669

Let's dance !! by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr

2011 Yosakoi Soran Festival （YOSAKOIソーラン祭り） in Susukino, Sapporo, Japan by Robert Thomson, on Flickr

Matsuri Hirosaki May 2nd by Glenn Waters ぐれんin Japan., on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/misia_ways/2496349583

FLOWER GIRL by ajpscs, on Flickr

Kanazawa Yosakoi Festival 2013 by stemarchini, on Flickr


Participants of "Dream Yosakoi" at Odaiba, Tokyo by Erik.N, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/misia_ways/2759658598

YOSAKOI DANCE by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr

Yosakoi Dance Festival. Japan. 1,200 visits to this photo. Thank you. by Glenn Waters ぐれんin Japan., on Flickr

New Kids On The Back by Mr. FRANTaStiK, on Flickr

Don't Say Goodbye by syahril , on Flickr

スーパーよさこい by ajpscs, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/karlocamero/9834966925

real identity by myao, on Flickr

Soya by Ashurii Aren, on Flickr

Yosakoi Hirosaki. © Glenn E Waters. by Glenn Waters ぐれんin Japan., on Flickr



2011 Yosakoi Soran Festival （YOSAKOIソーラン祭り） in Susukino, Sapporo, Japan by Robert Thomson, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kage007/6317788738



Harajuku Omotesando Genki Matsuri Super Yosakoi / 原宿表参道元氣祭スーパーよさこい [2013] by ©Guillaume.V, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Hokkaido*









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8171/8005277187_b72090f147_b.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mikiy/7565066694/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alandreamworks/8740107081/sizes/l









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2236/2440106683_3fb734a3d0_o.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alandreamworks/8725989080/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/m-shimada1975/7659235838/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/agustinrafaelreyes/9837320835/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/snuffy/5111803208/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/agustinrafaelreyes/6979312903/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/krisgaethofs/8921045173/sizes/l









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7128/7555819296_92f48846e0_b.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/philipleets/12079765536/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/likeablerodent/6061504797/sizes/l









https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5506/10151454115_f6c147c01a_b.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/benoist/5834112081/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mooniesworld/9002462181/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/snuffy/5122984450/sizes/l









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3263/2636258357_c10b1de25c_b.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hwkbk/3022202234/sizes/l


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

^^
Hokkaido is awesome! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Azumino, Nagano


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

New world and Tsutenkaku in Osaka










https://www.flickr.com/photos/reza_arya/8994739148









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hiroshi_lin/8630340403/in/photostream/


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nagasaki


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Onomichi,Hiroshima


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

the land of Yokai Ghosts, Goblins or Ghouls









https://www.flickr.com/photos/othree/6963626034/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/034/453631196









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pakchan/4217503037









https://www.flickr.com/photos/masamune/8664375254/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mikey-a-tucker/14895732512/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5170958463/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pen3ya/293098280/


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Tomioka Silk Mill and Related Sites - UNESCO World ..

http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/1449









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14415248981/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nasufumitaka/11924410834/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/minipou/14568628067/


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Diggin' In The Carts Aims To Give Japanese Video Game Music The Exposure It Deserves
http://doandroidsdance.com/videos/diggin-in-the-carts-episode-1/


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Ōuchi-juku*,South Aizu,Fukushima




> Ōuchi-juku (大内宿 Ōuchi-juku?) was *a small post station* in Japan's Edo period and part of the Aizu Nishi Kaidō.
> [1] It is now located in the town of Shimogō in Minamiaizu District, Fukushima Prefecture,
> and is famous for the numerous traditional thatched buildings from the Edo Period that line its main street.[2]
> History[edit]
> ...




















http://cache5.amanaimages.com/cen3tzG4fTr7Gtw1PoeRer/25397008323.jpg


Japan12_2111 by wallacefsk, on Flickr

夕暮れ時の大内宿 by Toshizoh, on Flickr

Japan12_2121 by wallacefsk, on Flickr

大内宿 by makobara, on Flickr

PB040279 by mizuiyoshimitsu, on Flickr

PB040304 by mizuiyoshimitsu, on Flickr

130601_150328 by huaca15, on Flickr

Japan12_2090 by wallacefsk, on Flickr

Japan12_2114 by wallacefsk, on Flickr

Ouchijuku, Shimogo, Fukushima by shinyai, on Flickr

Looking over where we came by bu2ngpac1, on Flickr

SDIM01570 by jorge.kashima, on Flickr

SDIM01572 by jorge.kashima, on Flickr

SDIM01545 by jorge.kashima, on Flickr

SDIM01557 by jorge.kashima, on Flickr

Japan12_2088 by wallacefsk, on Flickr

Japan12_2119 HDR by wallacefsk, on Flickr

R0010319 by mugichocotai, on Flickr

R0010295 by mugichocotai, on Flickr

japan oouchijuku main street by tatarochan, on Flickr

Bell Tower in Ouchijuku by bu2ngpac1, on Flickr

Village from the hill by bu2ngpac1, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Statue of Liberty - Daiba, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Architectural abstract - Fuji Television Headquarters - Daiba, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

there is no garden in the Japanese house?


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Gujo hachiman

郡上八幡駅 Gujō-Hachiman station by Araiguma Rascal, on Flickr










D
https://www.flickr.com/photos/shotarveladze0207/14230559683/

郡上八幡　#20　巫女萌え by syunsune1206, on Flickr

郡上八幡城 by Kevin Lee HK, on Flickr

郡上八幡１１ by Messhy, on Flickr









http://blogs.c.yimg.jp/res/blog-27-f3/miwaha425/folder/1219875/85/38592185/img_0









http://yoheiblog.up.n.seesaa.net/yoheiblog/image/01-69724.jpg?d=a0


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Tomb stones - Okunoin cemetery of Koyasan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Osaka family enjoying sakura (cherry blossom) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Hokkaido Farm*

Farm Tomita, Hokkaido JAPAN by Prasit_Chansareekorn, on Flickr​


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Bridges in Osaka by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Sumiyoshi Shrine, Greater Osaka, Kanto:*

Osaka: Sumiyoshi Shrine by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

> At the end of the calendar year and in March, new pocketbooks are displayed in the stationery sections of book stores and in stationery stores. There are two types of pocketbook: some begin from January and others begin from *April*. This is because there are two ways of thinking about the year: one is the “calendar year” which runs from January to December, and the other is the “fiscal year” which runs from *April to March*.
> 
> In Japan, many events in government offices, companies, and schools are timetabled according to the “fiscal year.” It appears that the reason why life in Japan is organized around the fiscal year is related to the fact that the school year begins in April, and ends in March the next year. This timetable effects society at large, so that things like personnel transfers in companies take place according to the new fiscal year. These changes occur across the country. Students also move to a new district in order to enter their educational institution of choice.


http://www.hiraganatimes.com/past-articles/society/2594/

graduation day

Hakama

Women at a graduation ceremony, featuring hakama with embroidered flowers, and demonstrating the waistline.








http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/autobahn139/imgs/7/1/71f2d8e8.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Kami-shikimi Kumano-imasu　shrine ,Kumamoto










http://blog-imgs-90.fc2.com/k/a/i/kaigainohannoublog/8798_1064063110306236_8669473169211152351_n.jpg









http://blog-imgs-90.fc2.com/k/a/i/k...17_1066676260044921_5709620706060577488_n.jpg









http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/4e/83/295214eedd030f8424e8fa475bb67bfb.jpg









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1459470555.jpg









http://t244hourou.c.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_images/blog/_6cc/t244hourou/20110417020-f5083.jpg?c=a1









http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/45/ac/dd3122669062762829704c60e023551f.jpg









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/elizabeth99-hirayama/imgs/4/0/40951ed9.jpg


----------



## tennocho208 (Feb 21, 2016)

Shinkyo Bridge by georgekb81, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Salsobh (Apr 6, 2016)

this is so beautiful ive never seen pics of the more rural japan thanks !


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Masks by Slawek Kozdras, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

125435231

https://vimeo.com/125435231


----------



## tennocho208 (Feb 21, 2016)

* Dog's Bestfriend *
Tokyo Imperial Palace grounds | Fall 2014


Dog's Bestfriend 
by georgekb81, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Sumiyoshi Shrine, near Osaka:*

Sumiyoshi Shrine, near Osaka by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

From my Japan trip last year


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mount Fuji*


Autumn Fuji by Amarate Tansawet, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## Afreana (Apr 14, 2015)

*Nagano Prefecture*

Azumino, wasabi farm and rice fields


















Nagano area, Togakushi Shrine


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sea opening ceremony for safety





































http://yadokari.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/100710_1024.jpg


----------



## ElCygano (Dec 15, 2020)




----------

